# Bloodline of Choice? And Why?



## Sadie

So I am pretty familiar with some of the American Bully Bloodlines out there. I would like to know what some of you are running on your yards and why you prefer that particular bloodline? 

Thanks, 

Sadie


----------



## apbtmom76

ooo this will be a good thread girl, I would like to knwo as well, since I have been possibly lookin at a really nice red bully bitch to add to my household


----------



## wild_deuce03

Good thread! I have to say I'm partial to Gotti since that's what I'm told Athena is (know for sure once I get her ped. I know, I know....what the heck am I waiting for?!). Although, as of right now at 9 1/2 months, she doesn't seem like she's going to be as low to the ground and have as large a head as some of the Gotti's I've seen. Right now she seems to have a more classic Bully build. Of course, lately it seems like she started filling out out of no where. Her head is far from large, IMO, but sure seems to have "blown up" the last couple weeks. Chest is filling out as well. I think she's gorgeous! OK, I'll stop turning this into an Athena love fest. Carry on!


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

*My bloodline of choice is RE. I selected this bloodline because in my opinion it produces balanced dogs, from temperament to structure. I also love the compactness and correctness that this line can produce when bred correctly. *


----------



## Mach0

Im still new to the whole bully scene- but I have seen some clean crosses from RE and Gotti. Again- it has to be bred correctly.


----------



## Sadie

Manny good post ..... Come on loud mouf I know you have something to add to this thread


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> *My bloodline of choice is RE. I selected this bloodline because in my opinion it produces balanced dogs, from temperament to structure. I also love the compactness and correctness that this line can produce when bred correctly. *


Agreed 100%


----------



## heiner

my favorite bloodline is watchdog, i think they produced very balanced dogs in all the aspects that i look for in a dog(IMO). RE is my favoryte too... so i've 2 favorytes bloodlines!XD


----------



## angelbaby

I like the RE blood it tends to be more clean looking line and a bit more correct then others however I like the gaff for the sme reason and I can appreciate a nice mix with a bit of gotti in there , I find the gotti blood can make a bit more mass to the clean RE look. just my tatse


----------



## heiner

i forgot the iron cross! they produced very nice dogs too!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

heiner said:


> i forgot the iron cross! they produced very nice dogs too!


ICK has been banned from the UKC for their unethical practices. Search Iron Cross Kennels and you can read for yourself. Some ICK dogs are okay, but I'd never own one; in addition, ICK is not a bloodline.


----------



## DLaurie

I like the Remy blood because of the attitude and the overall structure that blood can produce if breeding is done right. I also like the Cairo blood.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DLaurie said:


> I like the Remy blood because of the attitude and the overall structure that blood can produce if breeding is done right. I also like the Cairo blood.


What's up Demond! Glad to see you on here!

I like your key phrase there on the Remy stuff.... IF THE BREEDING IS DONE RIGHT... I agree


----------



## DLaurie

Sup Lauren yea u have to do it right or u won't get what u really want in the end. U have a funny dog every pix I've seen he is sittin up like a human


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DLaurie said:


> Sup Lauren yea u have to do it right or u won't get what u really want in the end. U have a funny dog every pix I've seen he is sittin up like a human


Yeah I don't have the heart to tell him that he isn't. He is special... Issues for days


----------



## shortycowboy

jeep/shortycowboy down here


----------



## KMdogs

I have no bloodline of choice, for me its a matter of what the dog was breed for. Work? Show? Etc. I'd take an eager to please, immense drive/working dog over getting one for a particular linage. Nothing wrong with having a bloodline of choice, just, not for me.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

shortycowboy said:


> jeep/shortycowboy down here


Those are APBT game bred lines....  This thread pertains to Bully blood.


----------



## Orlando409

is muggleston magoo conisidered a bloodline?


----------



## Rudy4747

Mugleston is a bully bloodline. Magoo was a dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Orlando409 said:


> is muggleston magoo conisidered a bloodline?





Rudy4747 said:


> Mugleston is a bully bloodline. Magoo was a dog.


It is not a bully bloodline nor is it a line. It is just a garbage kennel that doesn't breed to the ABKC standard or any standard for that matter.


----------



## Rudy4747

Wow well my brother has a muglston dog who seems to be in standard. Regardless of what people think of their breeding practices they have been breeding bully type dogs for a long time. Maybe you could call them. Bandogs or what ever. And maybe I don't know because I don't know bullies.


----------



## dixieland

Yeah I thought Mugglestones was just a kennel..........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

This is Mugleston's Magoo









Here is his pedigree: *Napoleon Bonaparte*

On their site they have his bloodline listed as Mugleston's and I do not see at least 4 generations of Mugleston on top and bottom. I don't even see one generation top and bottom. That dog is Greyline/Watchdog. Just because you stamp your name on the papers does not mean you have your own bloodline.


----------



## Firehazard

pitbullmamanatl said:


> This is Mugleston's Magoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his pedigree: *Napoleon Bonaparte*
> 
> On their site they have his bloodline listed as Mugleston's and I do not see at least 4 generations of Mugleston on top and bottom. I don't even see one generation top and bottom. That dog is Greyline/Watchdog. Just because you stamp your name on the papers does not mean you have your own bloodline.


:goodpost:

y ( Y ) Muggleston:flush:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Written by a member on another forum about Muglestons. He used to be employed there:


> *Mugleston Pitbull Farm an inside review *
> 
> I am one of many people that have tried to be a kennel aid. Muglestons is a farm they have 50+ dogs there and it is an unreal job for 1 person. My experiance started out great I have a passion for the breed and all dogs. The experiance I have is quite extensive from sleddogs to working at zoo's. So when I say it is a sad sight to see these animals "mans best friend" be treated like they are it angers and nauseates me. The dogs have no human interaction no exersize runs and run out of food for days it is a sad site to see. They are just for breeding!! It is a fine line between farm and puppy mill. The genetic dispotions of these dogs are not worth 3000 and up. Hip issues underbites eye problems are just some of the problems I have seen. Breeding bitches twice in a year nnot good. I have watched accidential breedings occur. The dogs from these litters were either sold as boogie tank puppies early in 2010 and the first pick was for 10000 wtf so sorry to the person who has this dog. The true father was a dog named scrap iron don't even think he was papered. Think he was a stray. Those puppies were lucky after I was no longer employeed there was another accidential breeding all those puppes were left to die and they did all die. The mom was sick too. The welpingroom was full of pink and black mold I could not even breath in there even after I cleaned it. No place for a 6000 dollar puppy. The business ethics of muglestons still piss me off. They tell you what they want you to here and well honesty is never used they are like used car salesmen of the dog world. They show up maybe once a month to check on dogs for about ten minutes. They have a great place and a great idea if they could treat people and dogs better.​


----------



## Mach0

Just horrible ^^^^^^^ holy


----------



## cEElint

RE or Gaff .. Dre is 70/30 RE/Gaff


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

cEElint said:


> RE or Gaff .. Dre is 70/30 RE/Gaff


That is a good combo right there


----------



## cEElint

here is his ped

Viewing Pedigree Details for Low Life's Dre Dogg of BNBully - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## EckoMac

I'm really not that familiar with too many bloodlines in the Bully world, but I tell ya, I love the looks of those Semper Fi dogs. I figure in about 5 or 6 years they'll have their own line if they don't already. Then that will be my favorite.


----------



## angelbaby

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Written by a member on another forum about Muglestons. He used to be employed there:


thats disgusting, dont know how they sell dogs , oh wait i do. PEOPLE NOT RESEARCHING what they buy and who they buy from. SAD


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

EckoMac said:


> I'm really not that familiar with too many bloodlines in the Bully world, but I tell ya, I love the looks of those Semper Fi dogs. I figure in about 5 or 6 years they'll have their own line if they don't already. Then that will be my favorite.


They are Razor's Edge..... They are some of my favorite too. I love me some Ooh-Rah he is such a sweet little baby dogs and a prime example of what the breed should be.

*Ooh-Rah's ped*
*Opha's ped*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

angelbaby said:


> thats disgusting, dont know how they sell dogs , oh wait i do. PEOPLE NOT RESEARCHING what they buy and who they buy from. SAD


Don't forget that they're "BA fam" and "ttt"
lmmfao


----------



## cEElint

i see some of the same dogs in Opha Mae's ped as i do in Dre's


----------



## Orlando409

the dog im buying we they posted a pedigree of him on here and hes razoredge and the owners say his mom is gotti none the less hes a pretty nice bully type dog


----------



## dixieland

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Don't forget that they're "BA fam" and "ttt"
> lmmfao


ok I'm lost.I know I see those posts everywhere over on the EE board,but what is the purpose in them?Or do they have no purpose and that's how they get their post count up and keep people looking at their dogs for days on end?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

dixieland said:


> ok I'm lost.I know I see those posts everywhere over on the EE board,but what is the purpose in them?Or do they have no purpose and that's how they get their post count up and keep people looking at their dogs for days on end?


Fam is just a ridonculous term people use meaning "the bully family." TTT means "To the top." That board moves so fast that you have to bump things some people only look at the first page. I've posted something and in less than 2 minutes it will be on page 3. So basically TTT is the same thing as a bump.


----------



## 9361

I like the old school RE stuff, what you'd call a classic bully.


----------



## shortycowboy

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Those are APBT game bred lines....  This thread pertains to Bully blood.


Have not been on here in about a year but I see your comment. I did not c it say anything about it being a bully site gopitbull game dogs are Pitbulls so find another way to be an ass. If u don't like it just keep your mouth shut thanks.


----------



## SMiGGs

Razors edge newer gens, Gottiline outcross (No inbred gotti or inbred grey line what so ever), and Daxline has something going on that i like.

Personal preference


----------



## MamaTank

shortycowboy said:


> Have not been on here in about a year but I see your comment. I did not c it say anything about it being a bully site gopitbull game dogs are Pitbulls so find another way to be an ass. If u don't like it just keep your mouth shut thanks.


This site is for all Pit Bull type dogs, but this THREAD is about favorite American BULLY bloodline. She wasn't being an (Y) she was telling you that your comment was about APBT bloodlines, not Ambully bloodlines. Maybe if you had read the previous comments, you would have known that. Quit being rude.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

shortycowboy said:


> Have not been on here in about a year but I see your comment. I did not c it say anything about it being a bully site gopitbull game dogs are Pitbulls so find another way to be an ass. If u don't like it just keep your mouth shut thanks.


:curse: read it all first.



MamaTank said:


> This site is for all Pit Bull type dogs, but this THREAD is about favorite American BULLY bloodline. She wasn't being an (Y) she was telling you that your comment was about APBT bloodlines, not Ambully bloodlines. Maybe if you had read the previous comments, you would have known that. Quit being rude.


:goodpost: exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## rzee003

i Like remyline dogs .. but as of what i read ..remy is a strain from RE ..so overall my pick is RE then Gotti ..RE,Gotti,Remy dogs are great ..it just depends on how u appreciate and what kind of looks , traits you like . .i also like the Paco Blood


----------



## Adison

i like the golden line small an compact bully's with massive headpieces


----------



## Dueces

Old school edge, also seen some greyline watchdog crosses that i really liked


----------



## Blackjack

i'm also asking for advice, I'm looking for an established Pitbull bloodline with all the true qualities of the breed; stamina, intelligence & gameness whilst being mentally balenced and genuine.


----------



## Dueces

Well for one this is For bullies so your postin in the wrong spot.

But if you want a game dog i would suggest buy from out of the country where gameness is properly an legally being preserved. I dont know to many game-bred kennels. ImperioS kennels shoud have some pups on the groud soon, With proven parents


----------



## Dueces

They run invicto blood with some eli cross, real good dogs


----------



## Kristen623

I'm not familiar with the specific bloodlines, but after peeking at Mason's mother's purple ribbon papers, the family history includes:
Juan Gotti
21 Blackjack
Bones
Westside monster
Mikeland's LeBlue


----------



## Kenaii

For Bullies, I like Watchdog alot and some RE. Anything that's not over exaggerated really. Gotti (in my experience anyway) Is WAY too overdone for me.

For Am Staffs, I love Tacoma dogs. They're not too heavy, like most ASTs.

And For APBTs, I LOOOVE Sorrells. The dogs are Stunning and they have great temperments and lots of drive.
Also love Bolio/Tombstone and Nigerino.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Kristen623 said:


> I'm not familiar with the specific bloodlines, but after peeking at Mason's mother's purple ribbon papers, the family history includes:
> Juan Gotti
> 21 Blackjack
> Bones
> Westside monster
> Mikeland's LeBlue


Gottiline and Mikeland are those lines. Mikeland stems from Gottiline. FYI the only significance of PR or purple ribbon is that all 14 ancestors within a dog's three generation pedigree (parents, grandparents, great grandparents) are each registered with United Kennel Club.. The dog's papers aren't "purple ribbon." Most UKC dogs have the PR distinction.


----------



## Kristen623

I take it some people don't really care for UKC guidelines? What bully breeds are recognized by the AKC?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Kristen623 said:


> I take it some people don't really care for UKC guidelines? What bully breeds are recognized by the AKC?


I say screw UKC and AKC. I only show ABKC as it is the only legit registry that recognizes my American Bully. Shox is duel registered with UKC as APBT and ABKC as an Am Bully but I keep his UKC papers crumpled up in my car to clean up messes as they are pointless for him. The AKC does not recognize the APBT or Am Bully; however, it does recognize the American Staffordshire Bull Terrier. If you have an American Bully then you need to put those UKC papers away as it will never recognize the Am Bully as an official breed and and register/participate in the ABKC and their shows.


----------



## zohawn

this thread is in desperate need of some bully knowledge

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/45893-bloodlines.html


----------



## Kristen623

I am always willing to learn more about the bully. That's why I joined this forum. Please be patient with me as I am a new member just opening my eyes to the bully breed. I will say this, my dog is well cared for & his training is going great. I love working with him. I want to make sure that people see the goodness in these dogs & stop stereotyping. God knows if that will ever happen, but I was told by my vet who is a pitbull owner "You are now an advocate for your dog AND mine. Take every precaution to prevent incidents"


----------



## Kenaii

I am more of a Bulldog person, but I can appreciate a good looking Bully and I'm trying to learn more about the breed.


----------



## Pits4apurposeKennels

Really Great thread! 
Our yard is run of a few of my favorite bloodlines that i have seen throw clean correct balanced dogs with great temperaments. 

We have RE (Razor's Edge), but i prefer the older varieties. 
We have a bit of Roc & Ruby, which i've seen throw some really nice balanced bullies. 
We use alot of Gaff in our lines as well, no Gaff isn't a bully line, however when taken to a nice bully stud, they throw awesome dogs. 
Ex. We have a 100% Gaff female that champed out in the UKC before 12 months of age, and is now working on her pocket title in the ABKC and doing fantastic! It's a very very clean line as well. 
Of course, what would a bully kennel be without a little daxline, goldenline, and spade blood? 
You have to be careful with these, it really depends on what their taken to as to if you get a nice clean dog, but taken tot he right lines, you will get amazing results.


----------



## Blueindian

I like watchdog an re with gotti mixed in here an there!! I know remy comes from re blood but those remy line dogs are pretty nice also!!


----------

